# P1 Exclusive: What Makes a Hero?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Career Survival*
with Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith

*P1 Exclusive: What Makes a Hero? *

What makes a hero? I found myself contemplating that question as my agency struggled to come to terms with the sudden death of one of my own officers. At age 47, a 16-year veteran of my department died peacefully in his sleep on Saturday, December 13th, 2008. 
He was discovered by his wife of 24 years, who checked his vital signs, called 911, and then met the paramedics in the driveway, bravely confirming to them that her husband was indeed gone so that he would not have to suffer the indignities of a pointless resuscitation attempt. The local police department called our agency and reached a midnight shift sergeant at 5:28 AM, two minutes before shift change, and gave him the shocking news over the phone. Despite having just learned about the death of his fishing buddy and former FTO, the night shift sergeant ushered my watch commander and the other three on-duty sergeants into an office and gave us the news in a gentle, dignified manner. 
After taking about five minutes to compose ourselves, a fellow sergeant and I - thankfully, a close friend and long-time confident - headed to the officer's house to be with his family. My watch commander went to roll call to break the news to our shift and set into motion the endless duties and responsibilities that would become our world for the next five days. The other night shift sergeants asked their officers to hold over indefinitely despite having already put in their 12 hours, and they continued to work the street as the sun came up on another Saturday morning in the Chicago suburbs. 
As my old partner and I drove west, I contemplated how this giant of a man, six feet, five inches, salt and pepper hair, and a big cop's mustache, could be dead. He had worked with me for the last six years on the same patrol watch, most of the time on my team, working a permanent beat on the south side of town. Before that, we were on the Honor Guard together and made quite a contrast when we stood together at attention, him towering over me by more than a foot, always trying to make me laugh at the worst possible moment.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-heroes/articles/1768795-P1-Exclusive-What-Makes-a-Hero/


----------

